

The 100 “best” fantasy and sci-fi novels were shockingly offensive - jeffreyrogers
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2015/08/i-read-100-best-fantasy-and-sci-fi-novels-and-they-were-shockingly-offensive

======
thelastguy
It is because these novels were not censored that make them the some of the
best novels every written. You know the author is authentic to his works,
instead of trying to suck up to others.

Alien just tore the your friend in half? Better not curse. Might offend the
reader (and also, because in real life, people don't curse).

Imagine if all those authors have censored themselves for fear of offending
their readers. What they would have written would be a nice story about a nice
little boy who is very nice and sit around all day, making sure to not offend
any one. He lives a very nice and non-offending life. And then he when he
becomes nice and old, and... non-offending.

So boring.

------
jeffreyrogers
I shortened the title to fit the character limit. I think this still captures
the original pretty well.

